# Read this email i sent to Auto zone!



## plowboy16 (Nov 18, 2001)

To make this long story short! Your parts and your service in your stores are 
grossly substandard! I will never install a autozone part in any of my vehicles 
or vehicle of another again. I have done a lot of business with my local 
autozone in Janesville, WI, and there is always a problem. Without fail the 
parts I get are either the wrong part,the part is already bad when I buy it, or 
it fails shortly after install! The last straw was having to return to the 
store 5 times before I received the right combination of parts from your 
employees. Then I spent 5 hours replacing the ball joints and tie rod ends in 
my truck to find out the damn things were bad when I got it back together! Now 
the job has to be redone. My time is much more valuable then the money I save 
shopping at your substandard store. Because I would rather pay the difference 
your competition charges for parts to receive reliable service you have not 
only lost my business, but the business of the mechanic friends who work with 
me and are in the 
auto club I belong to. From now on I will only use NAPA. 

Sincerly,




AutoZone Reply(s):


Message (Terry Lee) at 12/3/2001 4:39:50 PM
David Rutkowski the District Manager of Store 1767 will personally contact you


----------



## Sndun (Nov 2, 2001)

Add to that list, Pep Boys in NJ.
Plowboy, you're not alone.


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

Man, I good parts store is worth their weight in gold. I have one at home, that happens to be a parts plus, but have known the owner for over a decade, (long time for me  ) and always get top service there. It's a few bucks more, but like you said, my time is worth more than that.

Marcus


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I think the key to a good parts store are hte employees. The storre I go to is a local one made up of mechanics and others in the industry who have experiece. When you are looking for a part they understand, most of the time, what you want. This is key becausemany books and computers are general about the specs on parts.


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

i almost started a thread "what i really miss"

it is the local small parts store with the one old guy owner and he always knows exactly what will work and which one you need ....he never had a computer just a row of books , heck even his register was old but in my ten years with dealing with him he was wrong MAYBE once ... i agree now it's a young buck punching on a computer and he only know's what it says


----------



## Mike Fronczak (Nov 28, 2001)

He's another one for you. We did the rear brakes on my brothers K 2500, light duty. Told the guy at advanced auto what it was, gives me all the parts for the HD version. Take them back (old shoes in hand), he argues with me telling me its a half ton truck ect. anyway thats what his computer said. Truck says 2500, tiltle says 2500, door says 2500, but advanced auto computer says 1500. Any parts fit job done, just wanted to share.


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

I too have given up on Auto Zone. We have a local non-chain parts store where the staff is made up of motor heads and guys who love to build bikes, cars and race cars etc. They have a wealth of knowledge and bring it to bear any time I have the need.

Bruce


----------

